# Are you too prepared? If so, Facebook would like to know who you are.



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I was skeptical, but this is real. FB is asking users to report friends who are getting “too prepared”. Somehow, it is a sign of extremism, and FB would like to protect you from people who are preparing for some future event.










This poop has seriously gotten out of hand.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just do a FB search and you can watch the entire video.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I can understand trying to help people escape prepper cults where people are forbidden to contact relatives or friends on the outside. But as an individual concerned for the well being of my family (and in light of the shortages caused by lockdowns last year) I am more than a bit worried that posts like that will harm more people than they can ever possibly help.



GTX63 said:


> Just do a FB search and you can watch the entire video.


Can you do that without a facebook account?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I think this FB post has a LOT to do with the idea that is so current in America, that if a person does not agree with you it is because they are evil

My Father in California always had what he called "Earthquake supplies". Well, Kansas does not usually have earthquakes, but I have always had "Blizzard supplies", and I have had reason to dip into them many, many times over the past 30 years. And, when COVID was spreading I added to it considerable

What I don't understand is why would anybody care? If they want to shop when the weather is bad that is fine for them, but I do not choose to do so. And that has nothing to do with "Cults".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I can't post the video. It is referencing hate crimes, mass shootings, etc, for the most part. So, a prepper with guns who associates with likeminded individuals could fall onto the basket labeled "extremist" in this case. Or the guy/gal who lives by themselves and doesn't socialize. It could be up to the enquiring mind.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't find it, but I don't have a facebook account.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Terri said:


> I think this FB post has a LOT to do with the idea that is so current in America, that if a person does not agree with you it is because they are evil


I couldn't agree more and while Facebook is the main culprit, the entire social media seems to be no better.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have never heard of a violent prepper cult. Have they been rioting, burning private property, looting, or mostly peacefully beating up old people?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> prepper cults where people are forbidden to contact relatives or friends on the outside


Are there any such prepper cults? It seems like the MSM would be all over this.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You are a bigot if they say you are.
You are an extremist if they say you are.
You are a terrorist if they say you are.
Those are the rules for the game so go ahead an spin the wheel.


----------



## kdtdenton (Dec 10, 2016)

I cannot find anything about this specific text ... FB is, however, asking "Are you concerned that someone you know is becoming *an extremist*?" (emphasis mine)









Facebook's Latest Warning to Users Is Creeping People Out







townhall.com


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Most likely is it to weed out those who have an extreme viewpoint on current events, and silence them from spreading the truth. I keep to myself very much, and view this as an infringement on my rights where I have to worry about friends/family/neighbors who want to report me for some non-complying thoughts that I have.

It has already been suggested that those who refuse to mask up, and get vaccinated be labeled as domestic terrorists.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/anti-vaccine-extremism-is-akin-to-domestic-terrorism/2021/02/26/736aee22-787e-11eb-8115-9ad5e9c02117_story.html


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

kdtdenton said:


> I cannot find anything about this specific text ... FB is, however, asking "Are you concerned that someone you know is becoming *an extremist*?" (emphasis mine)


I happen to think FB, Google, MSN etc are the extremists. Why does Google need to take pictures of our houses from street level?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I just want to know who "they" are going to send?!?!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I was skeptical, but this is real. FB is asking users to report friends who are getting “too prepared”. Somehow, it is a sign of extremism, and FB would like to protect you from people who are preparing for some future event.
> 
> View attachment 99511
> 
> ...


How could anyone be too prepared? If I have two winter coats, am I too prepared. If I raise my own food, am I too prepared? If I keep more than enough food in my pantry, than what will get me to my next payday, am I too prepared. If I fill my propane tanks in the summer, instead of waiting until a blizzard is blowing, am I too prepared? If I carry a spare tire that actually has air pressure in it, am I too prepared? If I carry a multi-tool on my belt, am I too prepared? If I wear a belt, am I too prepared? If I keep a umbrella in my truck, am I too prepared? 

If I keep a rifle, and 500 rounds of ammo behind the seat of my truck, am I.................... Oh well never mind.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

When the creators of the PSA compare themselves to you? Yes you are.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> When the creators of the PSA compare themselves to you? Yes you are.


PSA??? I'm lost on that branch..


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Public Service Announcement


----------



## Docdubz (Aug 10, 2020)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I was skeptical, but this is real. FB is asking users to report friends who are getting “too prepared”. Somehow, it is a sign of extremism, and FB would like to protect you from people who are preparing for some future event.
> 
> View attachment 99511
> 
> ...


I would find it contemptible if there were to exist a list upon which my name was not to be found. To hell with these people and all those who take no issue with the filth that falls from them.


----------



## Docdubz (Aug 10, 2020)

muleskinner2 said:


> How could anyone be too prepared? If I have two winter coats, am I too prepared. If I raise my own food, am I too prepared? If I keep more than enough food in my pantry, than what will get me to my next payday, am I too prepared. If I fill my propane tanks in the summer, instead of waiting until a blizzard is blowing, am I too prepared? If I carry a spare tire that actually has air pressure in it, am I too prepared? If I carry a multi-tool on my belt, am I too prepared? If I wear a belt, am I too prepared? If I keep a umbrella in my truck, am I too prepared?
> 
> If I keep a rifle, and 500 rounds of ammo behind the seat of my truck, am I.................... Oh well never mind.


Any, who arent dependent upon the state for the health and security of their family, are too prepared. Any, who see through the constant onslaught of demoralization in all forms of media, are too prepared. Any, who can see a weasel worded message for its true meaning, are too prepared. Every day I become more and more inclined to think that how prepared one is is not the question, but rather how willing they are. It seems to me that such is the same question that they are asking but the answer that they arrive at is that none are willing.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Germany 1930.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have never heard of a violent prepper cult. Have they been rioting, burning private property, looting, or mostly peacefully beating up old people?





muleskinner2 said:


> Are there any such prepper cults? It seems like the MSM would be all over this.


No, I don't know of any currently operating. There have been in the past but I don't know of any now.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I was skeptical, but this is real. FB is asking users to report friends who are getting “too prepared”. Somehow, it is a sign of extremism, and FB would like to protect you from people who are preparing for some future event.
> 
> View attachment 99511
> 
> ...


Don't believe everything you see online. That screenshot is not real. That screenshot you posted is not from Facebook, it's a screenshot of something that has been photo-shopped or otherwise altered to remove the word _extremist_ and replace it with the words _too prepared_. Then it was posted on whatever website it was that you got it from. Someone malicious is trying to make preppers paranoid.

2 months ago Facebook started testing a feature in the United States that warns readers about exposure to extremist content and it asks users if they're worried that someone they know might be becoming an _extremist_ . Facebook is not asking anyone to report people that they think are_ too prepared_. It doesn't mention the word prepared or preparedness in the feature it's testing. Preparedness is not the same thing as extremism and they should not be equated.



Extremist content warning Facebook - Google Search



.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Paumon said:


> Someone malicious is trying to make preppers paranoid.


Someone is wasting their time...We preppers don't need anyone to help make us paranoid.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I didn't the screenshot Mr. Monkey posted but I did find the video using a quick FB search.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Docdubz said:


> Any, who arent dependent upon the state for the health and security of their family, are too prepared. Any, who see through the constant onslaught of demoralization in all forms of media, are too prepared. Any, who can see a weasel worded message for its true meaning, are too prepared. Every day I become more and more inclined to think that how prepared one is is not the question, but rather how willing they are. It seems to me that such is the same question that they are asking but the answer that they arrive at is that none are willing.


This get the post of the thread award


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

doc- said:


> Someone is wasting their time...We preppers don't need anyone to help make us paranoid.


I agree. Paranoia is what makes us into preppers in the first place.  

.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Too prepared, or extremist, it doesn't matter, because it's none of FB's business.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> You are a bigot if they say you are.
> You are an extremist if they say you are.
> You are a terrorist if they say you are.
> Those are the rules for the game so go ahead an spin the wheel.


Sticks and stones and all that. On the other hand if they bring the fight to your door, it would be rude not to give them their moneys worth.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Paumon said:


> I agree. Paranoia is what makes us into preppers in the first place.
> 
> .


Paranoia will keep you alive, warm, and fed, when everyone else is standing in line with their bowl and their cup in a FEMA camp.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Two bikes, just rich people showing off.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

If you buy Spam by the case, you zoom to the top of the terrorist watch list.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, spam can be used as a weapon of mass destruction. Just feed it to your enemies.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Paranoia is when you imagine they're after you...Preparedness is when they really are after you.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

doc- said:


> Paranoia is when you imagine they're after you...Preparedness is when they really are after you.


It's not an either/or... 

Remember the old poster: Just Because You're Paranoid Doesn't Mean They Aren't Out To Get You.


----------

